# Fan control



## Hawkeye (Sep 25, 2004)

Is fan-control supported on my Asus A9600XT? can't seem to find any information concerning this...


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 25, 2004)

not supported because asus uses a different monitoring/fan control chip


----------



## grippa (Nov 6, 2004)

cant u add fan control....peeeeleeeeez   ...i know u can, coz u added temp monitoring for asus   thanx


----------



## Prophet-ni (Nov 13, 2004)

is it supported for a Gigabyte 9600XT?


----------



## richieroro (Nov 17, 2004)

Do I need to load ATITool on startup in order for the custom fan control settings to stay even after restart? I'm asking because it seems that when I put it on 100% Fixed percentage it seems to stay at 100% after reboot without loading ATITool, but I'm wondering if it's the same with the Dynamic fan controls... If so, how does this work? Are the settings saved in registry or something?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2004)

dynamic fan control and fixed fan control values are stored in the registry and are automatically set on reboot by atitools own driver which is always loaded .. it's not necessary to launch atitool to set those fan speeds .. if you want the "try to keep gpu at xx°c" feature atitool has to be running in the background to monitor temperature and change the fan speeds


----------



## rexet (Dec 15, 2004)

So I guess this guy is wrong:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=1225&highlight=fan

I noticed that also... I set my fan to 100% and now it is always at 100% even if I don't load Atitool. What happen if I uninstall Atitool ? Dos the uninstall erase the registry information ?

thx.


----------



## Blade (Dec 16, 2004)

hi i put together my new pc with an ati 9800 pro 128mb (256 bit) and i transfered the ATI tool to it, it works fine but it doesnt record hte temperature, and im sure the 9800 pro has one...... anyone can help?


----------



## ironwill (Dec 23, 2004)

*fan control on abit x600 pro*

Can you control the fan on the abit x600.  I downloaded the latest atitools v23beta10 and still do not see fan control.  Do i need to update the bios on the board, and if so what bios should I use did not see one for the abot x600.


----------



## riivo (Dec 30, 2004)

how do you set fan speed with atitool?


----------



## Vanadium (Jan 1, 2005)

riivo said:
			
		

> how do you set fan speed with atitool?



ATITool > Settings > fan control ( pull down menu at the top).


----------



## riivo (Jan 1, 2005)

www.zone.ee/riivo21/atitool.PNG

the card is ASUS A9600XT and setting fan speed with smartdoctor works fine but i'd really like to use atitool to set it


----------

